# New Long Range Rifle



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Here is my new (to me) Long Range rifle. Its got a few rounds on it, but I'm assured its a real shooter. Completely blueprinted. 

I am having some issues with the scope mount though. Sure, its adjustable with just a couple turns on the wire, but do I tighten the front wire or the back to change my POI up 1 MOA?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sweet. Is that stainless wire on the front of the scope??? If so, that is *****in!! That is a true custom rifle and that Accu-trigger is as good as it gets. We don't need no stinkin Jewell. Congrats.

PS, when I read the title I thought, NO WAY, an actual info thread from Ernest. I was right.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

This is ridiulous. You can clearly see the scope mounts JBwelded to the reciever so you are all good there....those wires are your reticle. You have a lot to learn about long range rifle shooting my friend. Always keep a couple extra coat hangers for serious kentucky windage adjustment.

Is that a longhorn t.u. sticker on the back of that truck?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

If you witnessed that first hand, I'd have given lefty to hear your opening remarks.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

My bad. I thought the ropes were used as the reticle. I was told those are special ropes, and if you dangle them in front of the scope you get a second focal plane reticle. 

Obviously, I have alot to learn here. Admittedly, I'm not a tier 1 operator (yet) so I am still learning the ropes.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

By golley Ernest at first I thought it was one of my guns but mine dont have any rope. 
Good score


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

definitely looks like a shooter !


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Now that's a piece of work. tighten front wire. LOL!!!! Love the triangulation support on the rear mount.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

I bet thats the new model that shoots further the harder you pull the trigger.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

Where can I pick up some of that Match Grade Wire at ??


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

In your closet or most dry cleaners/gunsmithing clothes hanger shops can get you some. It comes in white. Only the high end places have it not white So you have to shop around.


----------



## AR (May 17, 2013)

*Match*



sgrem said:


> In your closet or most dry cleaners/gunsmithing clothes hanger shops can get you some. It comes in white. Only the high end places have it not white So you have to shop around.


Thanks !!! On the Way to A plus Cleaner !!!


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

I think you guys got it wrong. The scope mounts are clearly welded to the action thus eliminating any possibility of scope drift. We all hate scope drift. The wires, as it turns out, are there to securely bed the action into the stock. Pfffft. We don't need no Accra-Glas. The problem with this setup is finding the torque rated wire hangers. After all, it is quite possible to have your barreled action bedded to tight, leading to a whole other set'o problems. Pretty sweet rig though.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

I just love the way that purdy plumb color set in on the scope. Pure custom.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I opt out for duct tape so you dont get bit by the wire


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Gotta say this. I am so happy to find Ernest does have a fun thread in his body. Not always the stern, frowning counselor type. I love it Ernest. I wont hesitate jacking with you any longer.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

It seems funny, but while in Afghanistan I saw an Police NCO with an old valdada scope soldered to the side of his AK. I asked about it and he was very proud of that scope and considered a long range rifleman. Crazy.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Dang! Put it in the Classifieds so one of us can snag it!

TH


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

Does all the rust help with recoil, or does it just insure a tighter lock up?


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Just needs a little TLC and dialing in. Here, this should help:


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

No wonder you cant kill a deer with Nosler ballistic tips. Your scope keeps falling off. I sure hope you dont hand load with the looks of your scope mounting skills. Your probably a brain surgeon.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Speaking of brain surgeons I had a buddy who shook a bunch and we called him the Brain Surgeon or Dr Grimes. When my scope gets loose I just re tighten it with a pair of klines and twist the wire. Super glue helps too. I think that is what they use to try and hold ballistic tips together with.


----------



## tx.fishead (Jun 4, 2005)

You have to twist the wires to sight it in.. THEN you wrap it with the duct tape, kinda like set it and ferget it. I'm guessin' Kentucky windage comes into play with this set up as well, I would try to find a book on the subject to "brush up" just in case. Also when wraping the duct tape it's a good idea to tape a laser pointer to the bottom side of the stock, so you can hunt at night without alerting the GW with a spot light. I love seein' all these HIGH TECH ideas on this site!


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I get it now. The bailing wire and duct tape bring in back to center after you drop it. Spring loaded so to speak. Charlie take me hunting with you. I will show you how to kill any deer with a 22-250 and ballistic tip bullet.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Bottoms up. 

Ballistic tip, you must be referring to those jelly tips. I am going back to armor piercing.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

CHARLIE said:


> Bottoms up.
> 
> Ballistic tip, you must be referring to those jelly tips. I am going back to armor piercing.


I hate those jelly tiped ammo. The dog keeps eating all of them. LoL


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Charlie, call them what you wish but I can kill any deer standing still within reasonable distance with them.


----------

